# Suggestions on best way to load a SB into the back of a pickup



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'll be needing to load a fairly heavy snowblower into the back of a pickup and then be able to take it out again. I'd use a trailer if I could but that is not an option in my situation so need to get a fairly heavy 32-36 inch machine into the back of a Dodge Ram 1500 bed. I was thinking of constructing my own ramp using heavy duty lumber but wanted to see if anyone knows of any decent yet cheap ramps that are sold that I could also look into?

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Northern tool might have some. or tractor supply company.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought a set of these:

Highland 2 in. x 8 in. / 2 in. x 10 in. Ramp Top Kit Pair-700100 - The Home Depot

and two 2x8 pieces of lumber..cut to *just* fit the length of the pickup bed with the gate up. I use them all the time! very handy.
(the longer the better..the longer the ramps are, the less steep they will be..buy the lumber longer than you need, then cut it to length, to
just fit in the bed)

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Check HF as well, they have some inexpensive ramps.
Or assuming that you have a tow hitch receiver, you can get an inexpensive carry on platform to carry it, I have one and I have moved snowblowers on it at least 15-20 times, works great.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

This question belongs on the "Ramp Forum". :biggrin: Ha Ha just kidding. You can buy aluminum ramps at Tractor Supply. Like Scot, I used the Ramparts ramp ends kit and some 2X10's I got in the cull bin at the lumber yard. If I'm loading something like a lawn tractor I'll support the middle of the ramps with some 6x6's, (also from the cull bin), I cut at the appropriate angle. Whole setup cost just about nothing.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you go cheap and use the aluminum adapters to lumber approach. Make some ridges or paint with sand paint mix or use safety step tape. Snow and ramps are like oil and water:wavetowel2: Ask me how I know:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

jtclays said:


> If you go cheap and use the aluminum adapters to lumber approach. Make some ridges or paint with sand paint mix or use safety step tape. Snow and ramps are like oil and water:wavetowel2: Ask me how I know:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


I used the outdoor safety tape. It gives great traction for those ramp burnouts you want to do after you've just bought the next "must have" snowblower.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> Check HF as well, they have some inexpensive ramps.
> Or assuming that you have a tow hitch receiver, you can get an inexpensive carry on platform to carry it, I have one and I have moved snowblowers on it at least 15-20 times, works great.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

jtclays said:


> If you go cheap and use the aluminum adapters to lumber approach. Make some ridges or paint with sand paint mix or use safety step tape. Snow and ramps are like oil and water:wavetowel2: Ask me how I know:facepalm_zpsdj194qh



High tech would be to add expanded steel or aluminum to the ramp. I want to do this as the "thumping" between rungs is really annoying and kind of frightening when you're unloading a 400lb snowblower alone. Especially if it's "dead" and you can't use the engine to help load or brake.
I have a cheap aluminum set I bought at Checker Auto years ago but the rungs are a bit far apart and open between them.










If you have wood ramps stapling some indoor outdoor carpet to it is cheap or free and works well. I have that on some wood ramps I use to get the riders up so I can work under them.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Excellent feedback, thank you! Now I just need to heal from this broken arm and leg and then I can go get me a snowblower! I had a beautiful Ariens ST1236 lined up to buy and was going to go pick up tomorrow and now I have a broken arm and ankle thanks to tripping over a toy left out on the stair by my niece and nephew :dizzy:


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I went the HF route. Bought nice set of galvanized steel @ 7ft long for I think about $70 pr (with coupon)- They have raised terragated (think that's the word) and traction is +1. I also made a 'T' bar set up that hooks the ramps to each other in the middle at the right distance apart then winch in tight to hitch. eliminates any chance of kick-back.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

thanks everyone.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll add a little more on this one. I have these: Tri-Fold Load Ramps - Pair, 6 ft. x 9"

I made a couple of mods to it. I drilled the inside of each ramp so I could use some threaded rod with clips. This joins the 2 sections together so they don't slip. I also added a length of chain and S clip to the end of the existing chains. I can then take the end S hook and clip onto the hooks in the box then use the original S hook to shorten/tighten the chains. It's all snug and tight and works well.

I've used this to load everything up to and including multiple 10-32" snow blowers. One more thing I did was get a length of chain with a couple of hooks that goes from side to side in the front of the box. I then can connect a winch to it and pull a blower up the ramps if I have a non-operative one (which is usually the way I bought them)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I bought one of these:

Ultra-Tow Adjustable Cargo Carrier with Ramps | Receiver Hitch Cargo Carriers| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

One time deal or more than once....

I looked at hitch ramp carriers but uHauls have all sorts of open and enclosed carrier options to rent and it's pretty cheap. $20 a day...

Plus side is I won't have to store the ramp for that occassional usage..


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

this is what I use for my SB's they work very well. When its icy these still provide something for the SB tires to grab and pull themselves up requiring little to no effort on your part. They also work well for ATV and are strong and light weight. 

I take my SB to several different property's this way 1500 Silverado hauling a Honda 1132, 828, or ariens 7524 depending on the job.

The wooden ramps I could not get enough traction when wet or snow covered. When the tires and the wood was dry they did work but that isn't always the case in the winter... 

7.5 FT ARCHED DUAL FOLDING ALUMINUM ATV RAMPS QUAD RAMP RP01


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

I vote for Shryp idea. but if you want to spend some money build a swing arm that fits in the stake pocket use a hand winch or even a power winch lift the machine to clear the tail gate and swing it inside the bed.
You have to remember the moving of a snow blower in the winter is a slippery proposition. 
Think safety.

 Al


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Bummer, I hope you heal up fast. Surely the dealer can deliver for free when you by a machine that big?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Its a used Ariens ST1032.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Carry-On Trailer Steel Fold Up Ramp - For Life Out Here

I used to have a pair of 2x10 ramps that I made but upgraded a couple years ago to the folding ones I linked to. 
Those ramps are some tough sons of guns that can take an absolute beating, have great traction due to their metal grate design, and easy to transport. Granted they are all steel so they have a bit of weight to them. They easily support my 13/32 Ariens loading and unloading multiple times throughout the season. I've loaded commercial lawnmowers using these ramps, too, without hesitation. Another thing I did was sprayed them with a can of truck bed liner for some extra traction in case things were a bit too cold and icy for my liking.
I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you for all the great feedback.


----------

